# Schaden durch zu starkes Ladegerät möglich?



## Schleifer (25. Februar 2020)

*Schaden durch zu starkes Ladegerät möglich?*

Moin,

seit kurzem habe ich als Betriebshandy ein Samsung Galaxy M30S. Das gute Stück kann leider nicht drahtlos laden wie meine privaten alten und aktuellen Handys (S6, S8, S10e). Es muss also wie früher über den Anschluss gehen: USB Typ-C. Nun habe ich hier im Büro das Ladegerät samt Kabel meines iPadPro rumliegen, welches ebenfalls über USB C geladen wird.

Das Smartphone unterstützt QuickCharge bis 15W, das iPad Ladegerät hat 18W. Zieht sich das Handy automatisch nur das, was es kann, oder grill ich es mit dem zu starken Ladegerät? Für das iPad gibt es auch ein 33W Ladegerät. Spätestens dann würde sich die Frage zu den 15W des Smartphones stellen.

Die Frage ist insoweit von grundsätzlicher Natur, weil irgendwann jeglicher Überblick verloren gegangen ist welches Ladegerät nun wofür geeignet ist. Dann habe ich 5 USB-C Ladegeräte rumfliegen und keines passt für die jeweilige Wattzahl. Apple schreibt die 18W z.B. gar nicht drauf, sondern gibt nur die Stromstärke an. Erst Google brachte mir da die Erleuchtung.

Im Internet konnte ich nichts eindeutiges dazu finden.

Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## cann0nf0dder (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Schaden durch zu starkes Ladegerät möglich?*



Schleifer schrieb:


> .....




das zu ladende gerät zieht sich bei USB Ladegeräten was es benötigt, nicht mehr - du kannst also auch ohne Probleme ein 60W Notebook USB Netzteil von z.b. ANKER  fürs Handy (oder 3 handys mit max 20W) nutzen ohne das es zu Problemen kommen sollte


----------



## Schleifer (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Schaden durch zu starkes Ladegerät möglich?*

Die Antwort wollte ich hören, danke!


----------



## NatokWa (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Schaden durch zu starkes Ladegerät möglich?*

Es GIBT Ausnahmen von der oberen genannten Regel , bei einer Nintendo-Switch sollte man SEHR genau drauf achten das des Netzteil NICHT mehr als das was die Switch haben will liefern kann . Es gibt genug berichte über "Gebrickte" Switch's die darauf beruhen . Nintendo hat am falschen Ende beim Protokol gespart .


----------



## Schleifer (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Schaden durch zu starkes Ladegerät möglich?*

Ok, werd ich drauf achten, wenn ich es demnächst dann vielleicht endlich mal zeitlich schaffe meinen Super Nintendo zu reaktivieren. Was neueres ist mir aus dem Haus nicht in die Hand gekommen.
Seinerzeit direkt vom SNES auf den PC umgestiegen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Schaden durch zu starkes Ladegerät möglich?*



NatokWa schrieb:


> Es GIBT Ausnahmen von der oberen genannten Regel , bei einer Nintendo-Switch sollte man SEHR genau drauf achten das des Netzteil NICHT mehr als das was die Switch haben will liefern kann . Es gibt genug berichte über "Gebrickte" Switch's die darauf beruhen . Nintendo hat am falschen Ende beim Protokol gespart .



ja, das ist schon blöd wenn man sich nicht an Spezifikationen hält aber den genormten Stecker verbaut


----------

